# Audio / Video >  UKU 020 GALS NEKLAUSA

## JANCIS89

MAN IR UKU 020 (RRR) AR VIENU NEEJOŠU GALU. ES MAINIJU ABUS KT802 UN DIVUS P308 TRAŅUS BET NEIET UN GRŪŽ BAIGO ŠPANI IZEJĀ . KO VEL VARĒTU MAINĪT LAI VIŅŠ IETU

----------


## Didzis

UKU 020 izejā orģinālā stāv KT808 traņi. Nevajag mainīt traņus bezjegā, bet tos vienkārši izlodēt un pārbaudīt. Maini tikai tās detaļas, kuras ir beigtas. UKU 020 ļoti bieži nosprāga KT807 traņi.

----------


## JANCIS89

> UKU 020 izejā orģinālā stāv KT808 traņi. Nevajag mainīt traņus bezjegā, bet tos vienkārši izlodēt un pārbaudīt. Maini tikai tās detaļas, kuras ir beigtas. UKU 020 ļoti bieži nosprāga KT807 traņi.


 UN TIE IR TIE MAZIE ORANŽIE VAI KĀDI?

----------


## JANCIS89

NU MAN GRIBAS VIŅU DABŪT DZĪVU VEČI PALĪDZAT  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tieši tā, tā, KT807 ir tie oranžie tranzistori. To vietā mierīgi var likt KT815 traņus.  Bezjēgā gan nemaini, bet papriekšu pārbaudi. Vispirms vari mēģināt palaist bez izejas traņiem, bet vēl labāk ieslēgt drošinātāja vietā ampērmetru un spriegumu pakāpesniski palielināt ar LATR autotransformātoru. Kontrolējot ampērmetru nekad neizsitīsi izejniekus.

----------


## JANCIS89

Ņemot verā uku barokļa jaudu ko varētu iebūvēt orģināo galu vietā? man gribētos TDA vai STK,  jo LM man galīgi nepatīk  ::

----------


## GuntisK

STK pārāk daudz rij, tā ka iesaku TDA.  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

nu jā tā varētu būt , Un kādu TDA varētu ņemt lai būtu laba kvalitāte skaņai  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Mūsu daudz apspriesto TDA7294!   ::

----------


## JANCIS89

tādas tika iebūvētas u-7111 pirms es viņu dabūju

----------


## GuntisK

Un?

----------


## JANCIS89

man nau orģināls ar ko salīdzināt. un cik tas prieks var izmaksāt un vai nau kāds kits ar TDA 7294  ::

----------


## edgars

Latgalītē kiti bija 5ls gabalā un vajadzēs 2.

----------


## JANCIS89

es jau ieliktu tā u 7111 kišku bildi ,bet nezinu kā  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Cnc salikšu, varbūt sākšu pats ražot kitus.  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

nu ja tā tad varbūt būšu taus pirmais klients  ::  (un ar piegādi mājās)  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt paspēsi salikt jau gatavu konstrukciju pirms pabeigšu to projektu!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Nu a kad būs taus pirmais lielais produkts, un galus es tik ātri nemaz nesalikšu jo dzīvoju tālu no latgalītes   ::

----------


## juris90

> Cnc salikšu, varbūt sākšu pats ražot kitus.


 kad saksi pasaki tad mes visi pie tevis pasutisism  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Jā VISI  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

un kas ir labāk TDA 7293 vaiTDA 7294

----------


## edgars

Kādēļ tev nepatīk LM čipi?

----------


## JANCIS89

sliktas atsauksmes apkart ka basu nēsot  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tā TDA7293 *itkā* skaitās drusku labāka un drošāka par TDA7294. Slēgumu shēmas atšķiras ļoti maz. Lai gan man nekādu problēmu ar TDA7294 nav.Sadedzināt var tikai nepareizi salodējot.  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

OK tagad zinu tad jau UKU tiks pie TDA 7294  ::

----------


## edgars

Izvēli jau esi izdarījis, bet tomēr - Lm3886 NAV problēmas ar basiem, viss ir kārtībā un viņas skan stipri labāk par TDA7294. Saku to pēc pieredzes, jo paralēli lietoju pastiprinātājus gan ar LM, gan ar TDA.

----------


## edgars

Pats savām rokām pārbūvēju. 
Šeit vari aplūkot: http://tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t= ... &start=120

----------


## JANCIS89

Vienīgais ventilātorus varēji iebūvēt iekšpusē un kas ir ar barošanām tā baigi ietekmē  ::   ja kas vai kā RESPEKT  ::

----------


## edgars

Gribējās jau iekšā, bet virs radiatora nebija vietas un vertikāli arī neieietu. Barošanu neietekmē, jo kūlerīšiem tā ir pašiem sava (tā ar lentu pietītā melnā kastīte).

----------


## JANCIS89

Es domāju lielajam trafam vai ampēri ir pietiekoš  ::

----------


## edgars

Grabināšanai uz pilnu ir par maz, bet tā ir pietiekoši, itsevišķi ņemot vērā, ka man netīk skaļa mūzika.

----------


## JANCIS89

Kam teu tādus verķus ka netīk skaļa mūzika un kas liek tev izvēlēties LM

----------


## edgars

Tādēļ ka man patīk kvalitatīva skaņa un no kkādām datortubiņām tādu nedabūt, tā kā vajadzīgas labas tumbas un pastiprinātājs + vēl patīk elektronika. Protams nesaku ka šis ir kvalitātes kalngals, bet man pietiek un es nevaru atļauties dārgu aparatūru, tā kā esmu laimīgs ar to kas ir. LM man lika izvēlēties, lai cik dīvaini tev tas neliktos, labās atsauksmes par skaņas kvalitāti, viņus nevar tik viegli nodedzināt un kā jau šeit kāds bija minējis - uz šiem čipiem ražo arī dažus dārgā gala pastiprinātājus. Izvēli nekādā gadījumā nenožēloju un viens no nākamajiem projektiem varētu būt pastiprinātāja būve no nulles izmantojot LM3886.

----------


## JANCIS89

Vēlu veiksmi  ::   un lai izdodas  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Izvēli jau esi izdarījis, bet tomēr - Lm3886 NAV problēmas ar basiem, viss ir kārtībā un viņas skan stipri labāk par TDA7294. Saku to pēc pieredzes, jo paralēli lietoju pastiprinātājus gan ar LM, gan ar TDA.


 Nu shitam nepiekriitu! TDA7293 ir DAUDZ labaaka par LM3886!
LM itkaa lielaaki basi, bet vairaak kroplji (Karst arii vairaak!)! Es pastuuzi ar LM vispaar nobaazu skapii!

----------


## GuntisK

Lielākā daļa no forumiešiem ir salikuši kitus, nevis tīri no nulles. Arī TDA7294 spēj skanēt labi, ja plate ir pareizi izprojektēta, izmanto kvalitatīvas detaļas un ja nav līkas rokas.  ::  Tos kitus neesmu pircis un arī nedomāju, jo pieturos pie uzskata, ka īstam "radiomīlim" pašam viss ir jāsaliek.Cik tad tur tajā "konstruktorā" kur LM, TDA mikras, ir kvalitatīvo detaļu?Cik pareizi tie celiņi izkonfigurēti. Tur ir tā-jo ātrāks un lētāks rezultāts, jo labāk. Nekas vairāk.Un nav ko lepoties ar to, ka esi salicis kitu....

----------


## Athlons

> LM itkaa lielaaki basi, bet vairaak kroplji (Karst arii vairaak!)! Es pastuuzi ar LM vispaar nobaazu skapii!


 nu ja jau viš tev tikļoti nepatikt... varbūt tu būtu ar mieru no jamā tikt vaļā pavisam?...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tā nav taisnība, ka kādai mikrenei ir vairāk basu, citai mazāk. Apakšējo frekvenču pastiprināšanu var ietekmēt tikai ārējie elementi ap mikreni. Pašas mikrenes ir pilnīgi lineāras. Pastiprinātāja izejas pakāpes linearitāte nedrīkst būt sliktāka par +- 0,5dB joslā 20Hz-20kHz. Ja tā nav, tad kautkas ar montāžu un detaļām nav kārtībā. Silti iesaku iegādāties vismaz pašu elementārāko mēraparatūru(milivoltimetru, skaņu ģenerātoru un oscilogrāfu), tad nebūs tās runas par vājām apakšām, vai dzidrām augšām. Visus pastiprinātāja parametrus var nomērīt un lielāko daļu ar manis nosauktajiem mēraparātiem. Kropļojumu procentu var nomērīt ar labu skaņaskarti un spektra analizātora programu. Mani vienkārši besī ārā runas forumos un pat itkā nopietnos žurnālos par pastiprinātāju vājajiem basiem, vai izplūduši stereobāzi, vai vēl citām muļķībām.  Tak pamēri pastiprinātāja linearitāti un apskaties, kāpēc tie basi neiet. Nu nevar paļauties tikai uz savu ausi un pilnīgi bez kādiem mērijumiem apgalvot par pastiprinātāja skaņu. Arī kitu tehniskos parametrus vajag izmērīt. Tā jau ir, ka dažādas mikrenes un dažādi tranzistoru pastiprinātāji skan dažādi, bet šo skaņas nianšu atšķirības saklausīšana jau ir augstākā audio klausīšanās pilotāža, bet ja kādam kitam ir švaki basi, tad tā ir elementāra kļūda shēmā.

----------


## JANCIS89

un kā tas uku varētu izskatīties ar TDA 7294 no finansiālās puses ja shēmas būtu ja  ::   ::  u izkodinātas . GuntisK mani pārliecināja par to  ::

----------


## Didzis

Skaņu tehnikā jau pats galvenais ir skaņas kvalitāte un lats šurpu turpu nav pats galvenais. Lai lielražotāji štuko kā ietaupīt uz pastiprinātāja detaļām. Mājas apstākļiem vajag likt pašu labāko. Kura mikrene skanēs labāk, man grūti pateikt, jo nēsmu veicis objektīvus testus, bet interneta forumos pārsvarā ir tikai tāda klaču sišana par tēmu," kuram labāk patīk māte, kuram meita". Objektīvus mērijumu rezultātus man gan nav nācies redzēt. Tā pat objektīvus ekspertu viedokļus arī nēsmu atradis. Parasti ir tā muldēšana, ka lūk šitai mikrenei ir švakas apakšas, bet šitaā skan labāk. Kāpēc tad tās apakšas ir švakas un kāpēc cita mikrene skan labāk?
Starp citu UKU020 stipreklim tembru bloks nav pats labākais. Vismaz es nēsmu saskāries ar tādu šo stiprekli, kuram frekvenču raksturlīkne būtu lineāra pie tembru potenciometru vidusstāvokļa. Pati izejas pakāpe ir ļoti lineāra, tikai tajā stāv tie stulbie KT807 traņi, kuri ļoti viegli "izlido" un paņem sev līdzi visus pārējos tranzistorus. Pati shēma ir klasiska un izmantojot citus tranzistorus skan ļoti neslikti. Cita lieta, ka RRR izpildījumā iespiestā getinaksa plate ir vienkārši apsolūts sū** un to praktiski nav iespējams lodēt. Tā jau ir visu RRR ražojumu problēma. Brigu taisīja uz tekstolīta plāksnēm un problēmu nebija.

----------


## JANCIS89

un ko tu domā par TDA 7294 iebūvētu uku pastipreklī  ::

----------


## Mairis

> LM itkaa lielaaki basi, bet vairaak kroplji (Karst arii vairaak!)! Es pastuuzi ar LM vispaar nobaazu skapii!
> 
> 
>  nu ja jau viš tev tikļoti nepatikt... varbūt tu būtu ar mieru no jamā tikt vaļā pavisam?...


 kaadaa zinjaa tikt valjaa???
Notirgot vai saskaldiit?

----------


## Athlons

notirgot...  ::

----------


## Mairis

> notirgot...


 nezinu, man tur iekshaa ir latgaliites kits!

----------


## Athlons

nu kā reiz atliek tikai savest visu kārtībā...   ::

----------


## Sleedzis

> Lielākā daļa no forumiešiem ir salikuši kitus, nevis tīri no nulles. Arī TDA7294 spēj skanēt labi, ja plate ir pareizi izprojektēta, izmanto kvalitatīvas detaļas un ja nav līkas rokas.  Tos kitus neesmu pircis un arī nedomāju, jo pieturos pie uzskata, ka īstam "radiomīlim" pašam viss ir jāsaliek.Cik tad tur tajā "konstruktorā" kur LM, TDA mikras, ir kvalitatīvo detaļu?Cik pareizi tie celiņi izkonfigurēti. Tur ir tā-jo ātrāks un lētāks rezultāts, jo labāk. Nekas vairāk.Un nav ko lepoties ar to, ka esi salicis kitu....


 Pilniigi piekriitu Guntim!!!   ::  Labaaka sajuuta ir kad esi pats uztaisiijis forshu straadaajoshu plati, nekaa salicis kitu ar vissliktaakajaam/leetaakajaam detaljaam kaadas var atrast.

----------


## Athlons

nevienu kitu neesu licis... pac visu štukoju un saķibinu kopā...  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Gribētu palasīt profiņu atsauksmes

----------


## Mairis

nu tad izmet vinju pa logu, vai arii pamet zem autobusa!

----------


## JANCIS89

Nu meiģināju taču tikai nokavēju autobusu

----------


## MONKEY

[quote="Pati izejas pakāpe ir ļoti lineāra, tikai tajā stāv tie stulbie KT807 traņi, kuri ļoti viegli "izlido" un paņem sev līdzi visus pārējos tranzistorus.[/quote]

Didzi tu gribi teikt ja nosprākst tranzistors kt807 tad parejie arī?

----------


## Didzis

Ne jau visi traņi izlido. Parasti izlido KT807 un KT808. Grūti jau pateikt, kurš tranis izlido pirmais, bet UKU020 parasti, ja beigts izejnieks, tad arī KT807 arī beigts un atlecis pat no radiatora. Drošinātājs protams sadeg pats pēdejais un tad vēl nevar zināt vai izdegs, bet tas jau ir Merfija likums radiotehnikā. Nu nav KT807 labi traņi, bet vecajos laikos vienkārši citu nebija.

----------


## kamis

nopērc citu  stiprekli

----------


## MONKEY

Paldies Didzi ka izskaidroji smalkāk

----------


## MONKEY

> MAN IR UKU 020 (RRR) AR VIENU NEEJOŠU GALU. ES MAINIJU ABUS KT802 UN DIVUS P308 TRAŅUS BET NEIET UN GRŪŽ BAIGO ŠPANI IZEJĀ . KO VEL VARĒTU MAINĪT LAI VIŅŠ IETU


 Es esmu galīga nulle elektronikā, tapēc gribu vienu lietu noskaidrot - šādos gadijumos parasti vainīgi ir traņi, bet nevarētu būt pie vainas arī barošna? nevarētu būt tā ka ar kondensātoriem, diožu tiltu vai trafu kaut kas nav kārtībā? Kā jau teicu esmu galīgs nulle elektonikā vai tas tā varētu būt, pamāciet ja kļūdos.

----------


## Didzis

Gadīties jau var daudzkas, bet no manas pieredzes UKU020 maksimāli ko izsit baroklī ir drošinātāji. Protams, ja vienā plecā drošinātājs beigts, tad shēma nedarbosies. Savukārt drošinātājus parasti izsit, ja tranis aizgājis pa pieskari. Nēsmu redzējis, ka drošinātājs būtu aizsargājis izejas tranzistotus. Tas ir Merfija likums elektronikā, ka drošinātājs sadeg pats pēdejais, kad viss cits jau ir izdedzis!

----------


## AndrisZ

Drošinātāji tiešām nav domāti lai aizsargātu tranzistorus. Tranzistoriem domāta elektroniska aizsardzība, kas UKU-020 ir novienkāršota cik jau vien var. Uz plates pat ir vietas nepieciešamajām detaļām, bet to tur nav! Man ir palaimējies runāties ar vienu no UKU konstruktoriem un zinu kāpēc tas tā.  ::  
  Ja visu saliek kā tam jābūt, pastiprinātāja izeju var īsināt tam strādājot ar max jaudu un nekas nedeg ārā. Tikai dzirksteles vien šķīst. (Vispār pastiprinātāju aizsardzība ir mans jājamzirdziņs. Savulaik tika daudz pastiprinātāju estrādes vajadzībām būvēti un tur bez tās nevar!)
  Kas attiecas uz to, kādu gala pastiprinātāju lietot- LM, TDA, STK vai atstāt oriģinālos, iesaku nomainīt sākumā vienam kanālam un paklausīties. Katrā gadījumā saviem stiprekļiem neko mainīt netaisos. Saremontēt UKU gala pakāpi var ātrāk un vienkāršāk kā nomainīt. Vismaz paliek kā retro aparāts oriģinālajā izpildījumā, bet tā uz miskasti vai mazbērniem palielīties "cik kruta apgreidoju savu pastiprekli". Tad jau labāk visu no "0" būvēt.

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi piekrītu AndrisZ.UKU020 irklasisks zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs, kuru nav nekādu problēmu salabot. Tehniskais izpildījusms gan šim pastiprinātājam nav tas labākais, bet RRR konstruktoru uzdevums bija uzbūvēt lētu pastiprinātāju. Tāds pašas klases Brigs maksāja divreiz dārgāk.

----------


## MONKEY

UKU 020 stereo maksāja 350 rubļus, bet Brig maksāja no 500 uz augšu (par skaitļiem īsti neatceros ). Piemēram man ļoti nepatīk UKU 020 konstrukcija, un manuprāt pie tās nav piestrādāts, jo UKU ir ļoti liels. Bet Brig šķiet ir mazāks izmēros un  kompaktāks. Vienīgi man gribētos, lai Brigam būtu bijis dizplejs vai vu metrs.

----------


## MONKEY

Savas domas par YKY-020 un Brig-001 es jau izteicu iepriekš. Bet vel jau pie šo pastiprinātāju klases ( cik zinu ) piederēja arī Amfiton A1-01, kas starpcitu arī maksāja mazliet dargāk nekā YKY - 385 rubļus. Nez kāds šo pastiprinātāju klasē vel bija? Un kuru varētu uzskatīt par labāko šajā klasē tajos laikos? Es domāju ka tas ir Brig - dēļ cenas.

----------


## Didzis

Brigs bija vislabākais, itīpaši pats pirmais modelis pilnīgi uz tranzistoriem. Te Briga autora mājaslapa http://www.aml.nm.ru/ 
Brigs jau savu vērtību audiofīlu aprindās nav zaudējis arī vēl tagad. UKU020 lielākotiesu sen jau iemesti miskastē, bet Brigi apkārt nemētajas.

----------


## MONKEY

Man izraisa izbrīnu, ka YKY-020 stereo ir HI-FI, kautkā neticās. Tā vien šķiet ka to HI-FI lika visur kur nebija slinkums. Puse RRR ir HI-FI (tas ir vecajiem aparātiem) un arī tas pats ir ar krievu aparātiem. Jeb tomēr nevajag uztraukties, un patiešām tie visi aparāti atbilst HI-FI?
Jā Brigs man arvien vairāk iepatīkas un gribās tādu dabūt savā īpašumā. Vipār kuru var uzskatīt par labāko, kvalitatīvāko pastiprinātāju ( protams no krievu u.t.t. ) līdz 1990. gadam? Mani ir priekšnojauta, ka tas ir Brig  ::

----------


## Vitalii

= by MONKEY on Yesterday, 16:37  -> Man izraisa izbrīnu, ka YKY-020 stereo ir HI-FI, kautkā neticās.
    Vipār kuru var uzskatīt par labāko, kvalitatīvāko pastiprinātāju ( protams no krievu u.t.t. ) līdz 1990. gadam?


  - RRR UKU-020 (stabili atbilst Hi-Fistandartam), par vēlākajiem modeļiem..stipri šaubos. 
    manuprāt - pats labākais no bijušās padomijas aparātiem:
    1. Korvet UP-028 un UM-034 viennozīmīgi top nr-1. (priekšpastiprinājs ar gala pakāpi)
    2. Brig - 001 (pats pirmais modelis)
    3. Bark - 001 no pirmajiem modeļiem
    4. Amfiton UP-003 + UM-003 
    5. Estonia UP+UM-010 ( ir spikots no spicā gala brenda - Sharp/Optonica SM-9100) - labs variants.
    6. RRR - UP-001 (kvalitatīvs priekšpastiprinātājs)

 ::    - ir vēl arī citi interesanti pastiprinātāji pēc tehniskā izpildījuma un kvalitātes...bet - šie varētu būt topa ugšgalā!
    - un ja kas - papildiniet manis teiktajam (ar šiem modeļiem esmu saskāries un izbaudijis to skanējumu.

----------


## MONKEY

> RRR UKU-020 (stabili atbilst Hi-Fistandartam), par vēlākajiem modeļiem..stipri šaubos.


 O par UKU-020  būs jāņem vārdi atpakaļ.  ::  . Tā kā esmu RRR vanāts tas priecē. Tā kā patiešām esu fanāts tad varu pieminēt ka šim pastiprinatājam bija precīzi 50 tranzistori ( vismaz kad lasiju tad krieviski tā sapratu no teksta) .




> manuprāt - pats labākais no bijušās padomijas aparātiem:
>     1. Korvet UP-028 un UM-034 viennozīmīgi top nr-1. (priekšpastiprinājs ar gala pakāpi)
>     2. Brig - 001 (pats pirmais modelis)


 Mana priekšnojauta, par Brig bija gandrīz pareiza.  ::  




> 5. Estonia UP+UM-010 ( ir spikots no spicā gala brenda - Sharp/Optonica SM-9100) - labs variants.


 Oho Estonia arī tikusi sarakstā. Tas ka Estonija nošpikoja no Sharp es atklāju kad ss.lv pārdeva Optonica SM-9100 pastiprinatāju, un aplūkojot bildi varēja redzēt, ka pastirinatāju priekšas bija līdzīgas (gandrīz vienādas, atšķīrās pogu izmēri u.t.t. ) . Piemiņai bildi saglabāju.  ::  . Par to kas iekšpusē gan nezinu.

Vispār, paldies par atbildi. Interesanta informācija. Savu zinkāri būšu nomierinājis.

----------


## Didzis

Korekti būtu salīdzināt vienāda tipa aparātus. Korvet UP-028 un UM-034, Estonia UP+UM-010, RRR - UP-001+UM jaudas gals un priekšpastiprinātājs ir divas dažādas iekārtas, bet BRIGS,  UKU 020 un citi te pieminētie pastiprinātāji ir monobloki. Vēl jāņem vērā aparāta izgatavošanas laiks. BRIGS un UKU020 tika izgatavoti praktiski vienā laikā ap 1975 gadu, bet pārejie pastiprinātāj  vēlāk.Ar  tā laika detaļu bāzi, rezultāts bija ļoti labs, bet, ja ņem vērā, ka BRIGS vēl tagad skaitās labs pastiprinātājs, vienkārši fantastisks. Mūsdienās, kad mobiļņiku maina reizi pusgadā, bet datoru reizi gadā, uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju, kurš apmierina ar savu skanējumu jau vairāk kā trisdesmut gadus- visu cieņu pastiprinātāja autoram Lihņickim.
Korvet UP-028 un UM-034 ir augstākas klases aparāts par BRIGU, bet Korvetu tā īsti nevar nosaukt par masu produktu. Vismaz krievu laikos tas bija ļoti liels deficīts.

----------


## Vitalii

Sveiciens audiomīļiem Jaunajā gadā.
  - esmu izstudējis sankpēterburgas brīnumbērna Lihņicka mājas lapu, un atmiņas par Brig-001 tapšanas processu mājas apstākļos un tālāko Sērijveida ražošanu.
  - Korvet (brīnums) - ar ir šā autora mākslas darbs - nešpikots..tapis Krievijā kā augstākās klases pastiprinātājs ( bija konkurētspējīgs ar tā laika ārzemju brendiem).
 ..Krievu laaikos tas patiešām bij liels Deficīts, tāpat kā Korvet 150AC-001 (retums..kam paveicās - tas var lepoties arī tagad par tās skanējumu)..šo brīnumu esmu redzējis tikai žurnālā - Radio. ( labākas par Elektronika 150AC-001)...kuras nošpikotas no ,,Fisher STA-1200,,

----------


## MONKEY

Tā Korvet 150AC-001 mazliet atgādina Estonia 35AC-021.Tad no akustiskajām sistēmām labākā ir šī? Moška kāds grib Izveidot arī tumbām top 5 ( tādos pašos kritērijos kā pastiprinātājiem )   ::  . Laigan grūti izveidot sarakstu, jo ir daudz dažādu kritēriju, bet nu aptuveni lai būtu zināms labākās tumbas. Nez tur ietilptu arī kautkas no RRR (atkal priekšnojauta ka varētu būt S-90 vai S-90F )?

----------


## Didzis

S90 jau ir tā pati AS35, tikai ar citu dizainu. Tā kā sanāk, ka AS35 bija ja nu ne pati labākā, tad pirmā akustika, kura, skatoties no mūsdienu prasībām, "normāli skanēja". Bija jau vēl Simfonijas akustika, bet tā vairāk piemērota lampu pastiprinātājiem. Interesanti, ka AS35 basu skaļrunis 30GD1 ir praktiski tas pats 8GD1 skaļrunis(frekvenču raksturlīkne tāda pati) no Viktorijas 001, kuru RRR inženieri izstrādāja 1972 gadā. 30GD1 ir tas pats 75GDN skaļrunis no S90, kuru plaši mūdienās izmanto subu būvēšanā. Kur vēl atrast tik unikālu skaļruni, kurš nav zaudējis savu "vērtību" trīsdesmitpiecos gados.

----------


## MONKEY

> S90 jau ir tā pati AS35, tikai ar citu dizainu. Tā kā sanāk, ka AS35 bija ja nu ne pati labākā, tad pirmā akustika, kura, skatoties no mūsdienu prasībām, "normāli skanēja". Bija jau vēl Simfonijas akustika, bet tā vairāk piemērota lampu pastiprinātājiem. Interesanti, ka AS35 basu skaļrunis 30GD1 ir praktiski tas pats 8GD1 skaļrunis(frekvenču raksturlīkne tāda pati) no Viktorijas 001, kuru RRR inženieri izstrādāja 1972 gadā. 30GD1 ir tas pats 75GDN skaļrunis no S90, kuru plaši mūdienās izmanto subu būvēšanā. Kur vēl atrast tik unikālu skaļruni, kurš nav zaudējis savu "vērtību" trīsdesmitpiecos gados.


 Šito visu es zinu. Didzi, par 8GD1 tu jau esi rakstijis šā paša foruma tēmā - ko jūs sakat par RRR tumbām. Par šo basu skaļruni tiešām var brīnīties, kā tas tik ilgi ir populārs, un daudzās Amfiton, Korvete u.t.t. tumbās ir šie basinieki. Krievu rūpnīcas, kuras ražoja tumbas, nez basiniekus taisija paši vai ņēma no RRR?

Šeit ir adrese par Brig http://www.aml.nm.ru/brig.htm#brig - žēl ka krieviski, jo nekā nesaprotu.

Bet tas top 5 noderētu  ::  .

----------


## Didzis

Ja vēlēšanās nodarboties ar krievu tehniku, tad bez krievu valodas pagrūti. Ko lai padara, ka mums jāmācās gan angļu, gan krievu valoda. Radio lietās krieviski ir ļoti daudz informācijas. Es domāju, ka vairāk, kā citās valodās, jo citur pasaulē jau cilvēki tā degradējušies, ka lai nomainītu izdegušu spuldzīti, sauc sertificētu elektriķi, par lodāmura ņemšanu rokā vispār nerunājot. 75GDN taisīja arī paši krievi, bet izstrādāja to RRR. Krievu laikos jau viss bija standartizēts un unificēts. Daudzās rūpnīcās taisīja vienādas lietas. Rīgā konstruktoru birojā Orbīta tika izstrādāti daudzi aparāti, kurus tālāk ražoja krievijā. Aparatūru vajadzēja arī remontēt un bija ļoti ērti, ka tumbas taisīja uz vienādiem skaļruņiem. Par patērētājiem jau neviens nedomāja un uz daudzveidību netiecās.

----------


## GuntisK

Bet neteiksim taču, ka 75niece ir slikts skaļrunis? Ne velti pat mūsdienās viņu turpina ražot RRR. Ir viena interesanta šī basinieka modifikācija-ar divām spolēm. Viena ir konkrēti pašai tumbai, otra spole pilda atgriezeniskās saites funkciju.

----------


## Didzis

Pa šiem gadiem ir bijušas dažādas šī skaļruņa modifikācijas. Galarezultātā jau skaņa palikusi tāda pati, kā 8GD1 skaļrunim, tikai jauda pieaugusi, bet skaļruņa jauda jau nav skaņas kvalitātes rādītājs.  To saku no savas pieredzes, jo man ir tumbas uz 8GD1 skaļruņiem. Divas spoles liekas bija S70 tumbās, bet jēgas jau no tā maz, jo ja skaļrunis sāk skaņu kropļot, tad neviena atgriezeniskā saite nepalīdzēs. Neviens jau nesaka, ka RRR ražo sliktus skaļruņus. Tikai žēl, ka netiek izstrādāti jauni skaļruņu modeļi, bet izgudrotājs, kurš uzbūvēja 8GD1 un 3GD2 skaļruni, ir bijis vienkārši ģeneāls. Ja 8GD1 ir notikušas izmaiņas, tad 3GD2 pilnīgi bez kādām izmaiņām jau ražo vairāk kā 35 gadus. Tagad gan šim skaļrunim nezkādēļ jauda pieaugusi līdz 6W.

----------


## Vitalii

Didzis wrote:
<< S90 jau ir tā pati AS35, tikai ar citu dizainu. Tā kā sanāk, ka AS35 bija ja nu ne pati labākā, tad pirmā akustika, kura, skatoties no mūsdienu prasībām, "normāli skanēja". Bija jau vēl Simfonijas akustika, bet tā vairāk piemērota lampu pastiprinātājiem. Interesanti, ka AS35 basu skaļrunis 30GD1 ir praktiski tas pats 8GD1 skaļrunis(frekvenču raksturlīkne tāda pati) no Viktorijas 001, kuru RRR inženieri izstrādāja 1972 gadā. 30GD1 ir tas pats 75GDN skaļrunis no S90, kuru plaši mūdienās izmanto subu būvēšanā. Kur vēl atrast tik unikālu skaļruni, kurš nav zaudējis savu "vērtību" trīsdesmitpiecos gados.>>


  35AC-90 (1972-80)..tam laikam jau bija no labākajām akustikām ar 30ГД-1 - bassinieku...vēlak jau saucās 75ГДН -1 un kopumā bij augstākās klases  skaņas reālais rādītājs. 
  - vēlāk. ap 1986g. Krievijā radās  Elektronika *100AC-063*, 150AC-068, Korvet 75AC-001, Kliver - 75AC-001...augstas klases akustika. 
  No šodienas RRR akustikas atzīstu: *X-Lain 10.1* akustikas komplektu un *FS-100* akustika ar Dānu skaļruņiem, tiešām labs variants un augsta detalizācija atskaņojot audio materiālu no Vinilldiskiem.
 - Reāls tilpums korpusam un labs dizaina noformējums, tik ( akustika X-Lain 10.1) bassinieks varēja būt izvietots uz priekšējā paneļa priekš pilnas laimes, savādāk nekādas vainas!
 - Akustika GIANT FS-100 - unikums (cena un atskaņošanas iespējas) pie labas apparatūras. 
 Esmu testējis šo akustika un atsauksmes ir labas (pozitīvs vērtējums). 
 Secinājums: tas ir tikai mans viedoklis par X-Line F10.1 un Giant FS 100 akustiku, cena - kvalitāte tiešām augsta, laba.

----------


## Vaz3

Rekur Brigs http://ss.ss.lv/msg/lv/94/4684/187351/Xn4PG01jQA==.html

----------


## MONKEY

Dabuju grāmatu ( protams krievu ) kur iekšā ir par augtas klases radio aparātiem un pastiprinātājiem. Iekšā ir shemas, paltes un aparātu uzbūve, nu tiešām visa napeciešmā pamatinformācija. Aprakstītas melodijas, odisejs, uku-020, protams, brig. Grāmata kapitāla, žēl ka krieviski. Tikai viena nesaprašana. Jautājums - cik Brig 001 ir skaļruņu izejas? Grāmatā ir rādīts tizls zīmējums, kur tulkojumā sanāk divas kreisās, galvenās un divas papildus. Nu kautkā tizli uzrakstīts.

----------


## Didzis

Brigam ir stereoizeja un paradzēta darbam  vienlaicīgi ar divām tumbām. Ir iespēja pieslēgt vēl papildus divas tumbas un pārslēgt pastiprinātāja darbu uz tām, bet vienlaicīgi darbināt var tikai divas tumbas. Tas tā, lai neklīstu runas par četrkanālu Brigu. MONKEY, tak neraudi par to krievu valodu. Nu nevaram mēs Latvijā izdzīvot tikai ar angleni un nāksies vien mācīties krievu valodu. Krievu valoda radiotehnikā ir pat ļoti noderīga.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu uku-020 šeit visi būsim nokritizējuši   ::  . Vel man nemiers par rrr pastiprekļiem. Nu kurš tad ir tas veiksmīgākais, kvalitatīvākais, labākais pastiprinātājs? kādas ir jūsu domas, kuru uzskatiet par labāko? Priešpastiprinātājs UP-001 esot labs un kvalitatīvs. Neskatoties uz jaudu, es teikšu ka labākais ir u-101. Pec tam uku-020. un tas u-7111 man kautkā nepatīk.

----------


## JS

Man pārsvarā visi ir teikuši ka Radiotehnikas pastiprinātājiem  atpaliek lodējumu kvalitāte. Bet tas tā montāžas ziņā.

----------


## MONKEY

> ..Krievu laaikos tas patiešām bij liels Deficīts, tāpat kā Korvet 150AC-001 (retums..kam paveicās - tas var lepoties arī tagad par tās skanējumu)..šo brīnumu esmu redzējis tikai žurnālā - Radio. ( labākas par Elektronika 150AC-001)...kuras nošpikotas no ,,Fisher STA-1200,,


 Par RRR pastiprinātājiem neviens negrib ko vairaāk teikt? Nolēmu par šīm tumbām ko vairāk pameklēt. Atradu Elektronika 100АС-060 un ieraudzīju cenu - 520 rubļi. Nu jā.... S-90 cena baja kautkādi 150 rubļi. Elektronika vispār ir bijusi dārga firma. Cik tad varēja maksāt Korvet 150AC-001, ja elektronika tik dārga?

----------


## MONKEY

Par tām cenām kāds var pastāstīt ko vairāk? Piemēram, cik maksāja S-90F. Nu tā lai var salīdzināt.

----------


## Vaz3

Es var kad braukšu uz laukiem paskatīties varbūt manai S90D aizmugurē būs rakstīts...
EDIT:
S90D maksā 160Rubļu,aizmugurē rakstīts,a s90F gan nezinu,viena plāksnīte mētājas,bet uz tās nav rakstīts...

----------


## MONKEY

Tad jau RRR ir letā gala firma bijusi visu mūžu. Vienkārši interesanti kā tajos laikos viss maksāja ( nu vismaz man ). Dabuju Olimp 003 un tā dokumentus ar garantijas talonu, un cena tajā bija 1375 rubļi. Es zināju ka tas ir kapitāls, labs, kavalitatīvs aparāts, bet nu ka maksāja tik dārgi. Nu piemēram šis akustiskais komplekts http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/g/g/gelios001s.html cena - 4070 rubļi, aprāc par to divu cenām varēja nopirkt māju   ::  . Nezināju ka tad arī bija akustika, kas maksāja nežēlīgās cenās. Ar tiem rubļiem ir kā ir. Vispār maksāja arī mazu algu, vismaz sākumā, kad paradijās tie rubļi. Par normālu akustiku varēja tikai sapņot. Atceros kā man stāstija, kad parādijās majak kasešnieks un esot bijis baigā topā.

----------


## Didzis

Droši vien, ka Majak kasešnieks tautai bija baigā topā, bet citādi tas bija riktīgs sū**. Vispār kasešu magnetafoni ir pielīdzināmi mūsdienu MP3 plaieriem, kuru skanējums apmierina lielu daļu tautas. Neviens kasešnieks nekad nav labi skanēkis, jo tas vienkārši nav iespējams. Pirmais plaši pieejamais krievu stereomagnetafons bija Majak 203. Tas tiešām bija topa aparāts ar kvalitatīvu skanējumu, kuru varēja atļauties daudzi cilvēki. Tai laikā kā reizi parādijās AS35 un UKU020. Lapinskis uz nebēdu tiražēja "pūstošo kapitālistu" muziku. Tie bija laiki, kad muzika sāka skanēt kvalitatīvi arī no mūsdienu prasību līmeņa. Protams, bija arī pastiprinātājs Brigs001 un atskaņotājs Elektronika, bet to jau nevarēja atļauties kurš katrs un nebija jau jēgas, jo ārzemju skaņuplates bija ļoti grūti dabūjamas un maksāja  dārgi. Atlika tikai klausīties Lapinska ierakstus uz Majak 203. 
Olimps nāca kādus piecus gadus vēlāk un tiešām bija ļoti ekskluzīvs aparāts, kuru varēja atļauties tikai retais. Visādā ziņā, tas nu nekādīgi nebija tautas magnetafons. RRR nekad nav bijusi audiotehnikas būves augšgalā, bet nenoliedzami mācēja uzbūvēt aparatūru ar salīdzinoši augstiem parametriem par pieņemamu cenu. Faktiski jau RRR darīja tieši to pašu, ko tagad dara lielākā daļa Pasaules rūpniecības- būvēja aparatūru, kura novecoja fiziski un morāli vienlaicīgi. Varam jau mēs te lamāt RRR UKU020, bet savu laiku tas nostrādāja un maksāja uz pusi lētāk par Brigu.  Nu bija Brigs labāks un darbojas vēl šodien, bet liela daļa tā lietotāju(sava laika biezie) Brigu izmeta tikai tādēļ, ka tas vairs neiederas telpas dizainā, jo tagad modē aparatūra ar melnu priekšpaneli. Pasaulē jau tā iekārtots, ka cilvēkiem, kuriem ir nauda, parasti nev pilnīgi nekādas sajēgas no skaņas kvalitātes, bet cilvēkiem, kuri prot novērtēt skaņas kvalitāti, nav naudas, lai nopirktu attiecīgu dārgu aparatūru. Tā nu sanāk, ka RRR vienmēr, ar saviem ražojumiem, ir bijuši kautkur pa vidu un ražoja aparatūru ar optimālo cenas-kvalitātes attiecību.

----------


## Vitalii

::     neliels papildinājums jau teiktajam viedoklim par audioaparatūru un cenu kategorijām!

* http://www.sprayrubber.ru/6876.html*

----------


## Didzis

Nota 303 bija vēl lampu mono magnetafons un maksāja 90rubļus. Zinu to precīzi, jo tas bija mans pirmais magnetafons, kuru varēju atļauties nopirkt par savu naudu.Notu ražoja daudz agrāk par Majaku 203 un to nevar uzskatīt par magnetafonu ar labu skanējumu, jo tai bija tikai viens devītais ātrums un nevarēja uzlikt lielās piecsimtnieces lentas. Tai laikā gan vēl vispār nebija stereomagnetafonu, vismaz pie mums. Kvalitatīvs lēciens muzikas atskaņošanas aparatūrā notika pagājušā gadsimta septiņdesmito gadu vidū ar RRR UKU020, AS35 un Majak203(to gan sāka ražot pāris gadus vēlāk) un protams Brigu. Pirms tam vienkārši nebija nekādās skaņu aparatūtas, kuru varētu uzskatīt par pieņemamu mūsdienās. Nu jā, agrāk bija Simfonijas akustika, bet nebija kvalitatīvu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## mishka

salīdzināsim rrr 70. gadu ražojumu ar yamaha 70 gadu ražojumu.. ņemsim radio kopā ar pastiprinātāju.. PSRS variants http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/v ... ikt003.htm

yamaha variants..
un tikai pasakiet, ka jums netek siekala   ::

----------


## mishka

vispār jau laikam jebkuru rrr vai citu "mūsu" ražojumu var nolikt kāds ārzemnieks.. diemžēl, bet tas tā ir

----------


## mishka

ai, laikam pārāk dadz samuldeju.. bet te jau tiešām laikam katrs ir ko pateicis   ::  
nebūtu jau tā, ka nepatiktu kā tās elektronikas un radiotehnikas skan, bet vienk netā rakājoties sapratu, ka krievi visu ir nošpikojuši.. ja špikoja, tad vismaz varēja to darī kvalitatīvi.

----------


## Didzis

Brigs(diemžēl to neražoja Latvijā) nemaz neizskatītos slikti blakus tā laika rietumu modeļiem, tā kā nevar teikt, ka pilnīgi visi krievu laiku modeļi atpalika gan dizainā, gan kvalitātē. Diemžēl pēdējais RRR izstrādājums, kurš bija Pasaules klases aparātu līmenī(pareizāk sakot tos pārspēja, jo anlogu vienkārši nebija) bija 1957 gada augstākās klases radiouztvērējs Festivāls. Pēc tam tikai RRR akustika bija konkurētspējīga.

----------


## Vaz3

Lasot te,sapratu ka tas Brigs ir bijis baigais labais verķis...Kā tad galu galā ir?
Vēl interesē cik tam Brigam ir Watti...

----------


## MONKEY

Šeit ir informācija par brigu http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/b/brig/brig001st.html   2x50 w  . Tajā lapā isspaidi visu ko var, jo tur ir diezgan informācijas. Es domāju ka par brigu šeit jau ir pietiekoši daudz runāts, lai noprastu par viņu nepieciešamo.
Kas atiecās uz RRR un tā laika arzemnieku aprarātiem, nu ir kā ir. Bet RRR tā ir Latvijas rūpnīca, un par to vien ir jāpriecājās. Nu ja lieto RRR tad nav ko uztraukties - detaļu cik vajag, salīdzinoši lēti, rūpnīca arī blakus u.t.t. Nu es neko sliktu neteikšu, esmu patriots. Mīļākā firma. Par krieviem runājot, krievi tiešām špikoja, fenderēja cik vien, kā vien, kur vien var. Bez sirdsapziņas pārmetumiem. Ir dzirdēts ka atombumbu uzbūvi špikojuši un tā tālāk, nu visu kas ir ievētrības un gadsimta atklājums, kas gan neatiecās uz šo tēmu. Tas tiešām ir glupi. Bet nu krievi ir izgudrojuši tik daudz, itsevišķi elektronikā. Krieviem ir lieli, ievērības cienīgi sasniegumi un bez tiem sasniegumiem nav iedomājama dzīve. Varētu kļūdīties, bet pat radio izveidē krievi ir ielikuši pamatus, laikam pirmie kas sāka veidot tos.   ::   Lai gan zinot krievu tieksmes špikot nebrīnos ka pat dažus ievērības cienīgos saniegumus viņi ir sasnieguši špikojot   ::  .

----------


## Vaz3

Tas Brigs,izskatās baigi redzēts,ka tik kādreiz tāds nav bijis brālēnam laukos...liekas tas bija viņam viens no labākajiem pastūžiem toreiz līdz dabūja Technics...

----------


## MONKEY

Nu patiešām neatceros, kad biju atskrūvējis, nepievērsu tam vērību. UKU-020 pārslodezes mērītājiem ir paredzēts apgaismojums? Manam nedeg ne tie mērītāji, ne diodes virs tiem. Man gan šķiet ka nav viss gan paredzēts. Un ja patiešām nav paredzēts, tad kā varētu dabūt to apgaismojumu? Nevar no tām divām lampiņām, kas ir virs tiem, kautkā apgaismot?

----------


## AndrisZ

UKU lampiņas virs indikatoriem iedegas pie pārslodzes. Apgaismojumam ir trešā lampiņa pa vidu un zemāk.

----------


## Vaz3

Viņiem ir jāspīd...Paskaties,ganjau lampiņa jānomaina...

----------


## MONKEY

Ir ir tās lampiņas jamaina, tikai darīšu to vēlāk, jo padomā ir šis tas, un tad pie vienas skrūvēšanas nomainīšu. Un es jau gribēju novelt visu vainu uz uku, kad to ražojot nebija domāts apgaismojums  ::  




> Nu uku-020 šeit visi būsim nokritizējuši   . Vel man nemiers par rrr pastiprekļiem. Nu kurš tad ir tas veiksmīgākais, kvalitatīvākais, labākais pastiprinātājs? kādas ir jūsu domas, kuru uzskatiet par labāko? Priešpastiprinātājs UP-001 esot labs un kvalitatīvs. Neskatoties uz jaudu, es teikšu ka labākais ir u-101. Pec tam uku-020. un tas u-7111 man kautkā nepatīk.


 Gribēju vel piebilst to ka man patīk 101 potenciometrs, tas ilgi kalpo, nu vismaz ilgāk nekā parastie. Un tāds potenciometrs škiet bija tikai 101. Tizli jau ir ar tādu to skaļumu regulēt, bet vismaz precīzi un ilgstoši precīzi.




> Brigs(diemžēl to neražoja Latvijā) nemaz neizskatītos slikti blakus tā laika rietumu modeļiem, tā kā nevar teikt, ka pilnīgi visi krievu laiku modeļi atpalika gan dizainā, gan kvalitātē.


 Kad brigu ierauzdzīju pirmo reizi, dēļ viņa diziana, šķita ka tas nu gan ir vien jaudīgs aparāts. Te izteiktās domas par dizainu, ka RRR tas atpaliek. Nu man jau U-101 dizains patīk ļoti, bet tā jau gaumes lieta. Tiesa gan visiem aparātiņiem ir vienādas pogas un tā tālāk. Nu rrr tumbu dizains gan ir labs, piekritīsiet taču. Vismaz man patīk, itsevišķi S-30B, S-50B, S-90F, tās nav vienkārši sazāģēti finieri un viss.

----------


## Didzis

Vai tad jauda izsaka pastiprinātāja kvalitāti? Es gan nezinu, prieks kam mājās vajag jaudīgaku pastiprinātāju par Brigu. Brigs atdod 2 reiz 60W un tie nav ķīniešu vati  un ne arī RMS vati, bet gan klasiski mērīti uz 4 omu slodzi ar B3-38 voltmetru. Man vairāk šķiet, ka jaunatne vienkarši neapjēdz, kas ir tie 16V ko Brigs atdod uz 4 omu tumbam. Var jau izrēķināt cik tas ir pēc citām merijumu metodēm, bet es tās vienkarši nepieņemu. Manuprāt vienīgā pareizā ir mērīt pastiprinātāja izejā  sprieguma efektivo vertību uz attiecīgās slodzes pretestības kontrolējot nelinearos kropļojumus. Var jau mērīt izejas sprieguma amplitūdas vērtību un tad vatu būs vairāk , tikai no tā pastiprinātājs neskanēs skaļāk !

----------


## MONKEY

Man mājās ir trīs pastiprinātāji - viens VEF un divi RRR. Viens ir uku ar 2x50. Manā uztverē ar 101 jau var kalnus gāst, nu ko tik nevar ar viņu palaist, un ar saviem 2x20 pārsit visus krutos centrus. Jau teicu kad ieraudzīju Brigu bija skaidrs ka tas ir kalna gals ( tālāk vairs nav kur tiekties), neko vairāk nevajag, ar viņu var lietot visu krievu tehniku un RRR, un arī visu jauno Radiotehniku. Kapēc Didzi tu raksti 2x60w, brigam tak ir 2x50. Es arī nesaprotu tos drausmīgos ķīniešu vatus. Nevaru saprast kā var likt tādu jaudu centriem un mašīnas skaļruņiem, vienīgi manuprāt Philips centri raksta kaut cik pieņemamus ciparus. Nē nu intereses pēc varētu uzrēķināt cik brigam ir ķīniešu vatos.

----------


## AndrisZ

Redzēju mazu rādziņu ar 6V barošanu uz kura saistiem burtiem greznojās uzraksts 1500W  ::  
Reāli vairāk par 0,5W (pēc Didža mērīšanas metodes, pie kuras es arī pieturos) diez vai bija. Tad nu koeficientu aprēķini pats.  ::   Bet vispār tie ķīniešu Wati ir ar koeficientu, kas mainās plašās robežās.
Jautājums Didzim- ar ko atšķiras RMS jauda no tās ko mēs mēram?

----------


## MONKEY

A nu jā UKU-020 ir velviens smags defekts - slēdzot to iekšā un ārā, kad tumbas ir pieslēgtas, tajā brīdi ir tāds pukšķis   ::   ( un arī mainot hercus zem tembriem ). Tas ir tādēļ, ka kandensātori uzlādējas? To defektu varot vērst par labu. Varbūt tas ir efekts - atlase ko tad drīkst slēgt un ko tad nedrīkst   ::   ::  . Brigiem šitāis bija? UKU-020 dēļ šitā daudzi arī nolika kā diezkā neizdevušos aparātu.

----------


## JS

Vaitad tas tā nav visiem tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem? Arī U-101 un U-7111 tā ir, bet tiem ir iebūvēta releju aizsardzības sistēma kas tumbas pieslēdz pēc kādām piecām sekundēm. Ja nu vienīgi mikroshēmās ir iebūvēta mīkstā palaišana. Droši vien, ka diskrētajos pastiprinātājos arī var izdarīt tā pat. Nezinu tikai pēc kāda principa tas ir izdarīts auto pastiprinātājos.

----------


## GuntisK

Tāda shēma tumbu aizsardzībai pret paukšķiem un līdzstrāvu izejā sastāv no trīs tranzistoriem un releja (neskaitot sīkās detaaļas kā rezistori u.t.t.).

----------


## MONKEY

> Vaitad tas tā nav visiem tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem? Arī U-101 un U-7111 tā ir, bet tiem ir iebūvēta releju aizsardzības sistēma kas tumbas pieslēdz pēc kādām piecām sekundēm.


 Laikam ka jau ir visiem. U-101 un MP5201, kuram tas pats 101mais ir iebūvēts, kad ieslēdz pēc pāris sekundēm var dzirdēt pat tādu klikšķi, kad tās tumbas tiek pieslēgtas. Man tik interesē kā ir ar Brigu, viņam ir tā aizsardzība vai nav? Bet UKU-020 ir diezgan paliels tas plukšķis, un kā jau teicu dēļ tā tad viņu arī daudzi izbrāķēja. VEF 101 arī ir tikai viņam tas nav tik skanīgs un dūšīgs   ::   . Tikai neesu izpratis, kas tajā brīdī notiek, man šķiet ka uzlādējās kondensātori, tas tā varētu būt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, kamēr uzlādējas kondensatori, pastiprinātāju darba režīmi nav normā un izejā parādās sprieguma lecieni. UKU-020 tas paukšķis vairāk nāk jau no priekšpastiprinātājiem. Pēdējo gadu modeļos gan arī UKU bija iebūvēts relejs, kas atslēdz skaļrunus pastiprinātāja ieslēegšanas un izslēgšanas brīdī, bet tādus paspēja maz saražot.

----------


## Didzis

Brigam jau no tā paša pirmā modeļa bija akustikas aizsardzības shēma. Tā novērš būkšķus ieslēdzot pastiprinātāju un gadījumos, ja nodeg kāds no izejas traņiem, atslēdz akustiku. RRR tādu shēmu sāka izmantot tikai kādus desmit gadus vēlāk.
AndrisZ, tīri teorētiski jau RMS neatšķirās no manis apskatītās jaudas mērīšanas metodikas, tikai praksē ir kautkā savādāk. Man ir nācies pārmērīt vairākus jaudas pastiprinātājus, kuriem izejas jauda bija uzdota RMS(tie nebija plaši pazīstami ķīniešu modeļi, bet itkā pietiekami solīdu ražotāju izstrādājumi), bet dzīvē bija krietni mazāka. Ražotājs bija savu jaudu rēķinājis no no izejas sprieguma amplitūdas vērtības un vēl noapaļojis uz augšu. Tā kā, es vairs neticu nevienam uzrakstam, tikai saviem mērijumiem. Tirgus pieprasa lielas jaudas, jo jaunatnes vienīgais pastiprinātāja lvalitātes rādītājs ir jauda un arī pazīstami ražotāji ir spiesti piemēroties. Vienīgi profesionālas aparatūras ražotāji "nemelo", jo tur darīšana ar profesionāliem lietotājiem un tos neapčakarēsi. Tikai vienu reizi dzīvē man nācies saskarties, kad ražotājs bija uzdevis mazāku izejas jaudu, kā tā bija īstenība. Tas bija kautkāds ķīniešu mājas kinoteātra pastiprinātājs un "tā riktīgi bļāva", bet skaņa bija "štruntīga". Izrādijās, ka pastiprinātājam uz frontālajiem skaļruņiem stāv D klases pastiprinātājs, kurš tiešām atdeva ne pa jokam jaudu, bet tā kā D klases pastiprinātāji principā nevar labi skanēt, tad viss uzreiz bija skaidrs.

----------


## MONKEY

Šajā tēmā ik pareizej ir pieminēta Estonia. Esot estonijai daži labi pastiprinātāji, un špikojuši arī daudz. Kad vispār parādijās estonia? Kura bija pirmā - RRR vai RET ( ja neķļūdos, tad rupnīcas estonia nosaaukums )? Nezkādēļ tad kaimiņvalstis nolēma ražot akustiku? Vai tad bija izdevīgi divas rūpnīcas, viena otrai blakus? Lai nu kā estonia jau arī bija kvalitatīva prece. Cik zinu vecos, nu pavisam vecos, radioaparātus arī ražoja, diezgan daudz un dažādus, un kvalitatīvus. Man personīgi patīk tas, ka tumbās viņi izmantoja biezu materiālu. Galvenais jautājums - kura labāka bija RRR vai RET? Es ceru un domāja, ka tā taču bija RRR. Kā bija RET ar neatkārtojamu, labu aparātu ražošanu? Mūsdienās RET vel pastāv? Daudz jautājumu, bet mani tas interesē.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu labi vienu jautājumam atbildi atradu pats. Adrese par rupnīcu http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/0/zawod/punane_ret.html . RET sāk ražot 1935. gadā, tātad vēlāk nekā RRR. Vispār maz informācijas par RET, vai melklēt nemāku. Par RRR vairāk informācijas un dažādu aparātu aprakstu, laikam vairāk ražoja nekā RET.

----------


## Didzis

Domāju, ka tai norādītajā saitā par RET ir kļūda. Kautkā nēsmu dzirdējis, ka RET taisītu Viktoriju un Simfoniju. Visdrīzāk tekstu rakstījus kāds krievs, kuram visi baltieši vienādi un visi fašisti.Pēc teksta intonācijas vien var spriest, ka pirms kara RET visu taisīja tikai no importa detaļām, bet pēc kara lūk nē. A vai tad krievu detaļas nebija importa? RET taisīja labus mēraparātus, bet citas lietas tomēr latvieši taisīja labāk. Var jau man nepiekrist, bet es visās tais Estonijās neko labu nesaskatu. Jā tas jaudas pastiprinātājs Estonija nebija slikts, bet laikam viņus ražoja tik maz, ka arī krievu laikos tos īpaši neredzēja, kur nu vēl tagad.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu bet kāpēc tad tika celta kaimiņos vēl viena rūpnīca? Man tas nav skaidrs, vai tad bija izdevīgi. Nu RET es zinu 3 tumbu pārus - 35, 25, 15 AC, un pastiprinātāju, tjūneri, un dažus vecus radio. Nu nezinu, man šķiet interesanta ESTONIA 35 АС-021. Basiniekam ir interesanta konstrukcija, kaste arī mazāka nekā S-90. Pats gan dziredējis neesu. Nu RRR to preču ir vairāk, bet kāda tad jēga no tā ka ir S-90D, S-90F, S-150? Viņas tak visas ir vienādas. Laikam tas dēļ skarbā tirgus. Kā parādas jauna tumba tā perk, kaut gan tā ir tāda pati kā vecāka modeļa tumba.

----------


## Didzis

Krievu laikos jau medaļas un prēmijas deva par katru jaunu izstrādājumu un ja vēl tas bija uz oktobra svētkiem par godu varenajam Leņinam, tad pavisam labi. RRR akustikas ražotāji to ļoti labi zināja un taisīja tikai jaunus un jaunus akustikas modeļus. Maskavā jau neviens nerubīja, ka jaunā akustika būtība ir tā pati vecā AS35. Tais laikos jau nevienu neinteresēja, pirks vai nepirks-tāpat nopirks, jo cita nekā nav. Toreiz galvenais bija izpildīt plānu. ESTONIA 35 АС-021 uz vidiem un augšām skanēja neslikti, bet bass tomēr nebija tāds kā AS35.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu bet kāpēc tad tika celta kaimiņos vēl viena rūpnīca? Man tas nav skaidrs, vai tad bija izdevīgi. Nu RET es zinu 3 tumbu pārus - 35, 25, 15 AC, un pastiprinātāju, tjūneri, un dažus vecus radio. Nu nezinu, man šķiet interesanta ESTONIA 35 АС-021. Basiniekam ir interesanta konstrukcija, kaste arī mazāka nekā S-90. Pats gan dziredējis neesu. Nu RRR to preču ir vairāk, bet kāda tad jēga no tā ka ir S-90D, S-90F, S-150? Viņas tak visas ir vienādas. Laikam tas dēļ skarbā tirgus. Kā parādas jauna tumba tā perk, kaut gan tā ir tāda pati kā vecāka modeļa tumba.


  Runājot par Igauņiem, ilgu laiku biju sajūsmā par Igauņu produkciju - un konkrēti augstākās klases izstrādājums ESTONIA - 010 
   komplektā ietilpa:
 1. Tjuneris - Estonia T- 010 (līdzīgs radiotehnikas Tjunerim)
 2. Priekšpastiprinātājs UP - 010 ( patika labāk par RRR - 001 Priekšpastiprinātāju)
 3. Jaudas pastiprinātājs UM - 010 ( 2 x 50 W 8.omu slodzei) 
 4. Elektro atskaņotājs P - 010 (programējams, komplektējās ar GZM-001/005 skņas noņēmēja galviņām)
 5. Akustika Estonia 35AC - 021 ( minimālā jauda 35W - maksimālā 100W) neliela akustika - salīdzinot ar RRR - 35AC-90 ...bet augšējo joslu un vidus joslu atskoņo tīkami un visai precīzi pateicoties ārzemju tehnoloģiju kopijai - ko diemžēl nevar sacīt par 35AC-90 akustiku. Bassinieks šamai no viegla alumīnija sakausējuma.
 Seciņājums: ESTONIA - 010i ražotas pēc Šarp/Optonica patenta, vai nošpikojuši ideju kā tādu!

  Kam interesē par Igauņu izstrādājumiem varat aplūkot mājas lapu.
http://www.audes.ee
  Igauņi ražo labu akustiku, piemēram *Exselence - 5*, lampinieki iet eksportam - cenas nju ļoti augstas!

----------


## guguce

Vienam UKUcim arī ieliku TDA7294, un lai nebūtu spraķšķu, mutes ķēdē ieliku 24 vai 27v (kā labāk) stabilitronu. Kamēr spriegums nav sasniedzis noteikto līmeni, tikām mute ciet. Un pie izslēgšanas otrādi. Abiem kanāliem reizē. Varu pameklēt shēmu. Skaņa man patika, tikai tāpat kā lentu maģos, bij kanālu atšķirības.
 Salīdzinot ar krievu lentām kasetes protams bija solis uz priekšu, vienīgi kanālu atdalīšana bija švakāka. Un arī visi maģi, kas bija
zemāki par 010 Majaku bija jāpārtaisa. Bet ja rūpīgi tai lietai piegāja( bija pat FeCr AGFA kasetes ), tad nebija ne vaines.

----------


## MONKEY

> Drošinātāji tiešām nav domāti lai aizsargātu tranzistorus. Tranzistoriem domāta elektroniska aizsardzība, kas UKU-020 ir novienkāršota cik jau vien var. Uz plates pat ir vietas nepieciešamajām detaļām, bet to tur nav! Man ir palaimējies runāties ar vienu no UKU konstruktoriem un zinu kāpēc tas tā.  
>   Ja visu saliek kā tam jābūt, pastiprinātāja izeju var īsināt tam strādājot ar max jaudu un nekas nedeg ārā. Tikai dzirksteles vien šķīst. (Vispār pastiprinātāju aizsardzība ir mans jājamzirdziņs. Savulaik tika daudz pastiprinātāju estrādes vajadzībām būvēti un tur bez tās nevar!)


 Prasās pēc komentāriem. Kāds šo var pakomentēt, tas tešām tā ir? Ir arī vietas uz plates detaļām. Y-7111 šādu brīnumu ir? Cik zinu tad šis pastiprinātājs, kopumā ir trakoti nestabils.
Kāds varētu padalīties ar pastiprinātāju aizsardzības shēmām un to komentāriem? Jeb katram pastiprinātājam tā ir dikti specifiska?

----------


## Lodinjs

UKU 020 ir fenomenals pastuzis - virkne tehnisko nepilnibu bet tomer salidzinosi laba skanja. ja nokupejis gals - divi risinajumi, vai nu pec kartas lode ara tranjus sakot no pakaljas uz prieksu un parbaudi ar testeriti pastiprinajuma koeficientu un kolektorstravu, ja bus mocits vai pusdzivs - tad tie parametri lidos lauka, vai pamokies paris vakarus un uztaisi testeriti tranju dzivibas parbaudisanai nelodejot tos lauka no shemas. Un vel - sis pastuzis ir buksku taisitajs un tranji visbiezak izdeg tiesi ieslegsanas laika. Ja negribi so daiktu ari turpmak svilinat - jaliek aizsardziba, vai minimali - aiztures relejs. Un tiem radiatorinjiem uz plates pieskruve klat vel aluminija plaksnites, jo tie maitas karst un visu laiku strada smaga rezima. Un pats labakais so pastuzi sataisit un pardot - jo parlieku veca shemtehnika, kas nedos gandarijuma.

----------


## Dunkans20

Sveiki, nesen ipasuma dabuju tadu lietu ka гармония70м. Nu luk, ta ka, es neko nezinu par so aparatu tapec gribetu lai jus specuki pastastat man vai tas vispar ir pastiprinatajs, cik vins labs, kvalitativs un jaudigs? Jau ieprieks pateicos par info.  ::

----------


## Jon

> dabuju tadu lietu ka гармония70м. Nu luk, ta ka, es neko nezinu par so aparatu, vai tas vispar ir pastiprinatajs


 Pirms teju 30 gadiem sanāca darīšana ar šito brīnumu. Secinājums radās jau toreiz - bredovoje izmišļeņije sovetskovo inžeņera. Ja gribi gūt kādu mācību, pakaitējies ar to pastiprinātāju. Domāts tā kā estrādes vajadzībām, dažādas ieejas ar dažādām jutībām, zemomīgu slodzi it kā tur... Shēmu var raksturot kā slima suņa murgus, bet ja joprojām funkcionē, kādu 4-omīgu subwooferi vari raustīt. Diez vai tur ir vairāk par reāliem 60 vatiem.

----------


## Dunkans20

> dabuju tadu lietu ka гармония70м. Nu luk, ta ka, es neko nezinu par so aparatu, vai tas vispar ir pastiprinatajs
> 
> 
>  Pirms teju 30 gadiem sanāca darīšana ar šito brīnumu. Secinājums radās jau toreiz - bredovoje izmišļeņije sovetskovo inžeņera. Ja gribi gūt kādu mācību, pakaitējies ar to pastiprinātāju. Domāts tā kā estrādes vajadzībām, dažādas ieejas ar dažādām jutībām, zemomīgu slodzi it kā tur... Shēmu var raksturot kā slima suņa murgus, bet ja joprojām funkcionē, kādu 4-omīgu subwooferi vari raustīt. Diez vai tur ir vairāk par reāliem 60 vatiem.


 Nu skaidrs, tatad nekads labais vins nav. Nu vins nav ejos ir diezgan izvarots un kautkas tur ir nosvilis.

----------


## Delfins

ieliec normālākas iekšās, korpusu vari atstāt.
gala pakāpe šitam toč pēc murga izskatās  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> MAN IR UKU 020 (RRR) AR VIENU NEEJOŠU GALU. ES MAINIJU ABUS KT802 UN DIVUS P308 TRAŅUS BET NEIET UN GRŪŽ BAIGO ŠPANI IZEJĀ . KO VEL VARĒTU MAINĪT LAI VIŅŠ IETU


 Zinu ka vecs topiks, bet negribu taisīt jaunu un mana problēma ir principā tieši tāda kā citātā.
Tātad ir UKU gala pakāpe uz KT808 taņiem, principā uz plates ir pārbaudīts katrs tranzistors(primitīvs p-n-p pāreju tests ar anologo voltmetru), katra diode, viss saslēgts pareizi, bet izejā voltmers uzrāda +32V līdzspriegumu... mistka kautkāda... vairākkārt visu pārbaudīju, bet nekā izejā kā bija +32V tā vēljoprojām ir nesaprotu kas par lietu, ko es palaižu garām...
Pastiprinātājs pie barošanas pieslēgts šitā(attēlā), vienīgi nav pieslēgta tā pārslodzes indikatora lampiņa, bet dēļ tā jau izejā nevajadzētu būt līdzspriegumam?!
[attachment=0:2we8wnpu]111rrruku.JPG[/attachment:2we8wnpu]

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja zini un saproti kā strādā difpakāpe uz tranzistoriem T1 un T2, tad testeri rokā un uz priekšu! Tur jau ir tas knifs precīzi atrast kas nestrādā, nevis tupi mainīt visu pēc kārtas.
Pārslodzes indikators tiešām neko neietekmē.
Starp citu UKU pārslodzes indikators ir viens no retajiem, kas tiešām parāda ka sākas reāli kropļojumi, nevis iedegas pie kautkāda noteikta izejas sprieguma.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Ja zini un saproti kā strādā difpakāpe uz tranzistoriem T1 un T2, tad testeri rokā un uz priekšu!


 Godgi sakot nesaprotu gan! Parasti jau izejejā stā viens PNP un otrs NPN tranzistors... a te abi vienādi... kas tieši man ir jāmēra ar testeri?

----------


## JDat

Es vienkārši sākumā pārbaudītu visas P-N pārejas. Tad domātu tālāk.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Es vienkārši sākumā pārbaudītu visas P-N pārejas. Tad domātu tālāk.


 Jau teicu visas pārejas pārbaudīju ar anologo voltmetru. Kautkādu vienu laikam tranzistoru nomainīju, viss pārējais ir vesels.

Redzkur var novilkt shēmas un aprakstu(krievu val. DJVU formāts). http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/victoria/rtuku020.htm

----------


## JDat

Pāriešu no Nokia E52 uz datoru tad vēlreiz izlasīšu un pateiksu ko varētu tālāk darīt.

----------


## Jon

Ja negribi mocīties, "par limonādi" vari dabūt šo pastiprinātāju. Subšasija ar abu kanālu platēm un izejas tranzistoru radiatoriem. Oriģināls un nekad neremontēts. Kopā ar transformatoru tika izplēsts no ejoša RRR brīnuma, pirms tas nonāca kaitīgajos atkritumos.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Ja negribi mocīties, "par limonādi" vari dabūt šo pastiprinātāju. Subšasija ar abu kanālu platēm un izejas tranzistoru radiatoriem. Oriģināls un nekad neremontēts. Kopā ar transformatoru tika izplēsts no ejoša RRR brīnuma, pirms tas nonāca kaitīgajos atkritumos.


 Nē paldies  ::  
Pats jau šitos krāmus dabūju par velti. Vienkārši tīri intereses pēc gribu palaist to gala pakāpi, šākātā vienīgais ko no tā UKU var izmantot citiem projektiem ir vienīgi jaudas transformators.

----------


## Ar4

Būtu tuvāk, par divām limonādēm paņemtu  ::

----------


## Jon

Šis ir tieši tas pastiprinātājs, kas veiksmīgi ārstējams pēc vispārpieņemtas metodikas. Ja nekur nav alvas pikucis uzmests, pamēri režīmus bez gala tranzistoriem (to droši var slogot ar kādu simtu omu). Ja vēl kaut kas nav riktīgi, tiec skaidrībā ar KT-807. Nelodē iekšā nevienu tranzistoru, iekams neesi pārliecinājies, ka ar to O.K. Kad būsi atdzīvinājis, iesaku drāšu pretestības aizstāt ar lielākām - vismaz vienu omu 0,47 vietā. Būs daudz drošāks.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Godgi sakot nesaprotu gan! Parasti jau izejejā stā viens PNP un otrs NPN tranzistors


 T1 un T2 ir ieejas tranzistori.
Bet ja nezini kā pastiprinātājs strādā, tad atliek vienīgi "bakstīties". Dažreiz arī aklai vistai grauds tŗāpās.  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Godgi sakot nesaprotu gan! Parasti jau izejejā stā viens PNP un otrs NPN tranzistors
> 			
> 		
> 
>  T1 un T2 ir ieejas tranzistori.
> Bet ja nezini kā pastiprinātājs strādā, tad atliek vienīgi "bakstīties". Dažreiz arī aklai vistai grauds tŗāpās.


 Nu nevajag jau tik skarbi uzreiz, ja es zinātu kā tā shēma darbojas tad nebūtu nemaz jautājis  ::  
Vienkārši esmu vairāk praktiķis nevis teorētiķis...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Vienkārši esmu vairāk praktiķis nevis teorētiķis...


 Kopš padomijas laikiem pazīstama "metod naučnogo vtika"   ::  . Lai veicas!

----------


## abidox

> Tieši tā, tā, KT807 ir tie oranžie tranzistori. To vietā mierīgi var likt KT815 traņus.  Bezjēgā gan nemaini, bet papriekšu pārbaudi. Vispirms vari mēģināt palaist bez izejas traņiem, bet vēl labāk ieslēgt drošinātāja vietā ampērmetru un spriegumu pakāpesniski palielināt ar LATR autotransformātoru. Kontrolējot ampērmetru nekad neizsitīsi izejniekus.


 
katram taču mājās nemētājās tas LATRs

----------


## JDat

Nafig ampērmetru? man ir virknē 500W spuldze, ja spuldze deg, tad ir auzas. Protams LATR nav katram, tas tiesa. Ja jau remontē kārtīgi, tad vajag tādu turēt saimniecībā.

----------


## abidox

ja reiz te tik daudz apspriež kvalitāti un dažādus verķus, tad Leišu kasetnieks vilma 204 stereo ir tāds tīri OK verķis (skaitās 1. klases pusprofesionālais)

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Godgi sakot nesaprotu gan! Parasti jau izejejā stā viens PNP un otrs NPN tranzistors
> 			
> 		
> 
>  T1 un T2 ir ieejas tranzistori.
> Bet ja nezini kā pastiprinātājs strādā, tad atliek vienīgi "bakstīties". Dažreiz arī aklai vistai grauds tŗāpās.


 Nū... es saprotu kad T1 un T2 ir ieejas tranzistori piekam viens no viņiem ir "fāzgriezējs"...
Tad man mēģināt palaist to pastiprinātāju bez izejas KT808 tranzistoriem... kas man tādā gadījumā jāmēra ar multimetru?
[attachment=0:28mcrbh4]untitled.JPG[/attachment:28mcrbh4]

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Neesi tik nesapratīgs! Gala tranzistori domāti strāvas pastiprināšanai - bez tiem nevar pastiprnātāju slogot ar zemomīgu slodzi  (skaļruni). Bāzi var atstāt klāt - tas netraucē pamērīt ar ommetru. Pārējais (sprieguma) pastiprinātājs saregulējams tāpat -  visiem līdzstrāvas režīmiem jābūt normas robežās, bildei uz osciloskopa jābūt normālai (pie kādas 100 omu slodzes). Kad tas O.K., var pielodēt resnos tranzistorus bez riska tos nokaut; atliek vien miera strāvas čekot. Iemācies lietot analogo testeri (ciparu muļķumetri ideāli priekš muļķiem, kas nevīžo galus pareizā polaritātē pielikt) - pieredzējušam vecim tas, kā pārvietojas analogā ommetra bultiņa, jau daudz ko izsaka. Kamēr ciparnieks skaita, tu paliec bez derīgas informācijas. Vai esi ievērojis diodes simbolu uz šāda instrumenta? Parasts bipolārais tranzistors arī no diodēm sastāv. Ar ommetra palīdzību  nevar tranzistora h21e noteikt, bet pussprāgušu no laba var atsķirt.

----------

